# KITCHENER/WATERLOO | Projects & Construction



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

Lots of buzz and activity in the region so I thought it deserved it's own thread. I will try to add a bunch of the local projects.


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

*Charlie West | 31fl U/C








*

Charlie West (Charles & Gaukel) | 31 fl | U/C

Credit: Tomh009


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

*Duke Tower Kitchener | 39fl U/C








*

Duke Tower Kitchener | 39 fl | U/C

Credit: tomh009









Credit: jgsz


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

*Mayfair Hotel Redevelopment | 5fl U/C








*

Mayfair Hotel project | 5 fl | U/C

Credit: jgsz


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

*Young Condos | 25 & 4fl U/C*























City Centre/Young Condominiums | 17, 25 & 6 fl | U/C







www.waterlooregionconnected.com





Credit: tomh009


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

*Station Park Phase 1

Union Towers | 26 & 18fl U/C





























*


Station Park (née SIXO) | 28 + 20? + 12? + ? fl | Proposed

Credit: Acitta


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

*Briethaupt Block Phase III | 10fl U/C








*
















The Breithaupt Block Phase III | 10 fl | U/C


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

*Barra On Queen | 7fl U/C















*

Barra on Queen | 7 fl | U/C

Credit: tomh009


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

*One Hundred Condos | 21 & 17fl U/C*

















One Hundred | 21 & 17 fl | U/C

Credit: artembunglito


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

*Drewlo Kitchener | 22 & 18fl U/C









*

Drewlo Downtown project | 22 & 18 fl | U/C

Credit: tomh009


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

*Garment St Condos/The Glove Box |
25fl / 6fl | U/C*



















Garment Street Condos | 25 & 6 fl | U/C
The Glove Box | 6 fl | U/C

Credit: cherrypark


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

*Weber, Scott and Pearl | 11fl | Proposed 








*










Weber, Scott and Pearl Pl | 11 fl | Proposed


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

*28 Dorset & 7 Princess | 11fl | Proposed*











26, 28 Dorset & 7 Princess | 11 fl | Proposed


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

*1333 Weber St E | Up to 15fl | Proposed*
































1333 Weber St E | 15, 15, 12 & 12 fl | Proposed


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

*The Metz | Up to 35fl | Proposed 















*

Schneiders Site Redevelopment


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

*Strata | 22fl | Proposed








*

Strata | 16 & 22 fl | Proposed


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

KW is hitting its stride and transitioning into a sizeable metro. I wouldn't be surprised to see in hit 1 million in the next 20 years.


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

*59 Weber and Scott | 11fl U/C*

No renders for this one but its turning out not bad for precast rentals imo

59-65 Weber St E & 51-59 Scott St | 11 fl | U/C

Credit: tomh009


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

View of downtown Kitchener from atop the Crane at Charlie West

Taken during the BLM rally the other day, it's not my video. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158203680302226


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

*Arrow Lofts Phase II | 15fl U/C








*

Arrow Lofts phase II | 15 fl | U/C

Credit: tomh009


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

*Gaslight District | 20fl U/C (Cambridge)















*
















The Gaslight District | U/C


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

*The Barrel Yards | Up to 25fl | U/C
















*

The Barrel Yards | 25 fl | U/C










Credit: tomh009


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

*Circa 1877 | 20fl U/C (T/O)*










Circa 1877 - Brick Brewery Redevelopment | 20fl | U/C

Credit tomh009:


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

*345 King St W | 6fl U/C (T/O)*










345 King St W | 6 fl | U/C










Credit: tomh009


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

*The Bright Building | 18fl Proposed























*






The Bright Building (749 King St W) | 18 + 3 fl | U/C







www.waterlooregionconnected.com





Currently unclear which is the correct rendering, or if there's a new design, but work has started at the site so something is underway.


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

*21 Weber St W | 20 fl | Proposed








*

21 Weber St W + 149-151 Ontario St N | 20 fl | Proposed

That's the current rendering but it appears the lot is up for sale so it was likely just purchased for the sake of a zoning amendment and now can be resold at a higher price


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

*588 Queen | 11 fl | Proposed*










588-600 Queen St S | 11 fl | Proposed


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

*64 Margret St | 6 fl | Proposed*


















64 Margaret Ave and 217/229 Victoria St N | 6 fl | Proposed


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

*168 King St S | 8 fl | Approved*

Unclear which version of the tower got approved but these are the two most recent renderings. 

















Both very different in style. Interested to see what gets built here


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

*Sun Life Towers | 22 & 21 fl | Proposed*










Sunlife Towers | 22 + 21 fl | Proposed


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

*Mayfair Hotel | 5fl | T/O*

Updated photo of the Mayfair hotel redevelopment downtown. It's an all glass facade, with the "ghost" of the old building etched into the glass. 










I personally think it looks really good! 

https://www.waterlooregionconnected.com/showthread.php?tid=299


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

*Node Kitchener | 4fl | Proposed 








*

https://www.waterlooregionconnected.com/showthread.php?tid=1408


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Looks like american suburbia... I'd never imagine a city like this is in Belgium.


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

FelixMadero said:


> Looks like american suburbia... I'd never imagine a city like this is in Belgium.


It's an old Canadian city just west of Toronto

Edit:

*Cambridge *

to add to this, Cambridge which is also apart of the same metro but never mentioned is the city that has retained the most of its European heritage (in part thanks to the fact that it's already an amalgamation of 3 smaller towns, so it has no central downtown to intensify)


























Those are just some pictures from downtown. I cant find any good pictures with the river though.

*Kitchener*

Kitchener is the largest of the three cities in the metro, formerly Berlin and traditionally with a large German population, the city changed its name in the early 20th century as to not be associated with Germany. It was renamed after the British Lord Kitchener.

It is by far the most rapidly growing in the region and will look totally different in 5 years


































*Waterloo*

The last and smallest of the cities has two distinct areas. Uptown which is only starting to be revitalized, and the university area (the city is home to two of the top universities in the country, University of Waterloo and Wilfred Laurier University) the university area has already gone through a building boom but is an absolute mess.

Uptown


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

*Avenue M | 6fl | Proposed








*

Avenue M | 6 fl | Proposed

Site currently:









Credit: Rangersfan


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

*50 Weber St W | 6fl | Proposed*


















50-52 Weber St W & 107 Young St | 6 fl | Proposed

This is a bit of an odd one. The design is supposedly based on all the surrounding buildings drawing on peices of architecture from each one and bringing them all together. It's a cool idea in concept but only looks ok imo.


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

*Charlie West | 31fl | U/C*










Charlie West (Charles & Gaukel) | 31 fl | U/C

Update on Charlie West. Currently on ~floor 25 of 31, with cladding going up on main tower. Art fixture also announced for the podium. 










Credit: Taylortbb


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I visited this area for the first time last month. It felt like it was going though an awkward period as it transitions from a collection of small cities (Kitchener, Waterloo, Cambridge) into a major Canadian metro. There's certainly a ton of growth and I loved the old heritage section of Cambridge (1850s - 1930s) formerly known as Galt. I wouldn't be surprised to see KW hit 800,000 people before the decade is out. Add in Guelph just down the highway and this will be a 1 million+ urban area sooner rather than later.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

FelixMadero said:


> Looks like american suburbia... I'd never imagine a city like this is in Belgium.


It stands to reason that American suburbia looks like Canadian suburbia. We're 2 countries that share the same culture, way of life, standard of living, etc. Likewise, Belgium will look quite similar to its neighbours.


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

isaidso said:


> I visited this area for the first time last month. It felt like it was going though an awkward period as it transitions from a collection of small cities (Kitchener, Waterloo, Cambridge) into a major Canadian metro. There's certainly a ton of growth and I loved the old heritage section of Cambridge (1850s - 1930s) formerly known as Galt. I wouldn't be surprised to see KW hit 800,000 people before the decade is out. Add in Guelph just down the highway and this will be a 1 million+ urban area sooner rather than later.


There has been a major construction boom thanks to the LRT that was recently ccompleted. A large portion of the substantial projects are still below grade. In 4 years the city (particularly kitchener) will have a notable skyline. 

The LRT expansion all the way to galt has also already been approved, as well as the long awaited freeway from kitchener to guelph. The metro will no doubt grow rapidly as its already near 600k.

There were rumours of other large projects in downtown kitchener prior to the pandemic though proposals have yet to filter in. Will be interesting to see if they're still alive or have been scrapped.


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

isaidso said:


> It stands to reason that American suburbia looks like Canadian suburbia. We're 2 countries that share the same culture, way of life, standard of living, etc. Likewise, Belgium will look quite similar to its neighbours.


Absolutely! I just was confused thinking this waterloo is the waterloo of Belgium!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

FelixMadero said:


> Absolutely! I just was confused thinking this waterloo is the waterloo of Belgium!


To add to the confusion, Kitchener used to be called Berlin and is demographically our most heavily 'German' city.


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

Some quick updates. The Avenue M project I just posted at the end of the last page has been cancelled. It was around 70% sold iirc so it seems weird for it to be so abruptly stopped.

Also finally some now proposals coming in after a slowdown due to covid.

First one is a small condo development in downtown Hespeler (cambridge) 

Link + Render

Next one is a proposal for downtown kitchener,










Docs


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

*Market Flats | 7fl | U/C*










WRC thread

Currently: 










Credit: tomh009


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

*64 Margret Ave | 6fl | Proposed*










WRC thread


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

Two big new proposals just came in. Smart centers in cambridge wants to redevelop their plot right next to the 401. The redevelopment will also be close to a future LRT stop. 










Current site vision, towers would reach up to 35 stories along the highway. Currently it's a 30 year masterplan and the developers are seeking an MZO so they can start as soon as next year. If approved it would be the largest most ambitious project in the region. While the location isnt the greatest in my opinion, Cambridge is significantly lacking in developments when compared to kitchener and waterloo and this would help bring the city up to speed. 

Article with additional info

WRC thread

Other proposal is for a derelict block on the outskirts of downtown Kitchener along arterial roads. Vive (who has several developments ongoing in the region) has bought up most if not all of the block and wants to do a major redevelopment. There is limited info on the vision for entire site at this point, and no renders. They want a 32 story building on the site at least. 

Article with additional info 

WRC thread


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

While on the note of Cambridge:

*55 Kerr St | 30 & 24fl | Proposed*










Major development application for downtown galt (the main downtown in cambridge) that would reshape its downtown core. It was proposed last fall and havent heard anything on it since, other than a noise report.


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

I find all the redevelopments amazing and admire the goal of transforming a suburban tri-city into an actual city with downtowns and TOD alongside the LRT.
Could somebody please post a map of these new developements including the LRT line and its lenghtening to Cambridge?


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

Frenchlover said:


> Could somebody please post a map of these new developements including the LRT line and its lenghtening to Cambridge?


I will check to see if there are any existing project maps, and if not I could try to put something together for ya. It may take a bit though.

Edit: here is an existing map. It excludes cambridge and only highlights the existing route. It also doesnt distinguish between, completed, under construction and proposed. So I will try and get to that later, no promise on timeline though lol.

Map Link


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

Thx for the link. I've just looked at it, it's very comprehensive... but as you mentioned, without projects in Cambridge.
There are also lots of developments along King St. in Waterloo. Could this be a place for the northern part of 2nd LRT line?


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

Frenchlover said:


> Thx for the link. I've just looked at it, it's very comprehensive... but as you mentioned, without projects in Cambridge.
> There are also lots of developments along King St. in Waterloo. Could this be a place for the northern part of 2nd LRT line?


Highly doubtful anywhere in the near to mid future. That area is primarily university residence, and while there are a lot of developments, with the line already running directly through the universities and there being shuttles to the universities from all the surrounding buildings so it would likely be somewhat redundant. There are people, myself included who thought it maybe should have been run down king street initially, but there were definitely some questionable decisions in the way of route planning. Phase 2 is much better. 

In terms of future rapid transit expansion, the region does have a plan for a potential (rapid?) transit option, along Victoria street, once the new highway to Guelph is built (Victoria street is currently a major arterial road with lots of projects in the downtown area going up) 

I also think its possible there may be an offshoot of the existing lrt route to serve conestoga college but that isnt in any planning docs currently


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

Was downtown yesterday and got a bunch of pictures including of the brighthaupt complex (google) and their underconstruction phase 3


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

Another new proposal for downtown Galt:

69 Ainslie St | 15 & 20fl










It's always tricky with towers being proposed in galt because most of the core is gorgeous heritage, but location and size both seem good to me here. Hoping it gets the go ahead but not holding my breath. 

Adding in affordable housing and or rentals will be key to the projects success though. 

Local Article


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

Been forever since I posted in this thread, had some stuff happen in my life but hopefully I'll be back to give you guys some updates on a more regular basis again. A bunch of stuff has happened in the last 6 months


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

And to start it off we have a brand new propsal for downtown kitchener.

*Q Condos (20 Queen St N) | 34 fl | Proposed*

Developer: Momentum


















Couple renders that we have so far










Sorry for the low quality image but this is the site as it stands now. 

The building is set to be condos but also have performance space. There also appears to be some form of heritage preservation here. Hopefully its more than just facadism. 

It also has a pair of setbacks on the back that you cant see here. 

Local Newspaper Article

WRC thread


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

Another new proposal

*30 Francis | 40fl | Proposed*

Developer: Harlo Capital

















































Current renders 

This lot is currently a surface parking lot downtown, so a fantastic use of this space. 

Expected occupancy is Q4 2026 so this project is a ways out. Looks pretty good overall, but appears to be the same developer that is doing the abysmal DTK Tower that's still U/C.










Illustration thanks to u/koops65 

WRC thread


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

Something a little different

*King Victoria Transit Hub*
































Region really dropping the ball on this one imo. Not allowing any retail directly in the station, no apartments currently planned but apparently it will be designed so they could be added in the future.


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

Havent covered a single suburban tower in this thread yet either so here's the first. 

*460 Columbia St W | 12 fl | U/C*

Developer: Lexington Park
Architect: Walter Fedy










This is the only render I have been able to find thus far. Though apparently this development is featuring 3 buildings that will be built in 3 phases, each building could have multiple towers. 

This would appear to be a phase 1 render. Currently no good photos of the construction but there are two cranes up on site.


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

*35 King St N | Old Post Office Redevelopment | 3 fl? | U/C*


















Current renders










Site currently 
Credit: jwilliamson

Waterloo redeveloping it's old old post office, hasn't been in use for years. Looks to be a minimal but promising development. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

*ONE28 | 15 fl | T/O*










Render










Credit: jwilliamson 

Another ugly generic university area condo for waterloo. Theres already dozens of these unfortunately and more to come.


----------

